

ASK PG: Can we add a viewport meta tag to HN head? - AliAdams

Hi PG,<p>Myself and I suspect a lot of other viewers on HN use mobile devices to view the site. Currently the design can already crush down to a narrow width, but the way a lot of mobile devices &#x27;scale the site and zoom&#x27;, this isn&#x27;t capitalised upon.<p>This can be solved by adding a line to the head. Mozilla&#x27;s suggestion of the following might be a good start:<p>&lt;meta name=&quot;viewport&quot; content=&quot;width=device-width, initial-scale=1, maximum-scale=1&quot;&gt;<p>I wanted to propose that this very small addition to the site head would have negligible if any negative impact but will significantly improve the experience of people viewing the site on a mobile device.<p>Ali
======
jhowell
Even the much maligned craigslist has a viewport, no?

